# How much HCG and for how long post cycle?



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Will be starting my first cycle of Test E @ 500mg for 12 weeks as soon as I'm over this virus. Got Novadex on hand incase of any issues and plan to use it for PCT. Have not planned to use Clomid for PCT.

I would however like to bring the 'boys' back to the party as quick as possible post cycle. what would be the correct way to use HCG to do this?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

I take clomid at 50mg twice a day (12hrs apart) for 30 days.

& take nolvadex at 20 mg a day for 45 days.

I take anywhere from 1000iu EOD to 2500 EOD for 8 shots (16 days)


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

500-1000IU every week in one or divided in two shots, use it until PCT. You can start HCG in week 2 or 3. Recovery "felt" perfect with this method. Ther other method is blasting 2500IU in couple of shots before pct.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Being my first cycle I don't really want to add in anything else during the cycle. Really looking for an answer of the best way to incorporate it into pct.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Cand you not run it with pct i.e, clomid&nolva. Or pct caps? And run 1000iu once aweek with pct for 4 weeks


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Make it a blast of 4-8 shots of 2500IU each within 2-4 weeks before PCT then.. It is best not used in PCT as it inhibits LH production. In PCT you should try to increase LH, with nolva/clomid or both.


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

pirus said:


> Make it a blast of 4-8 shots of 2500IU each within 2-4 weeks before PCT then.. It is best not used in PCT as it inhibits LH production. In PCT you should try to increase LH, with nolva/clomid or both.


Could you run it after pct for a few weeks and then go bk on another course mate? Had a few clomid and tam left so hav already started them.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

No, HCG after PCT would be the dumbest option. But if your nads are normal and you didnt use HCG during cycle just leave it to the next cycle mate!


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

pirus said:


> No, HCG after PCT would be the dumbest option. But if your nads are normal and you didnt use HCG during cycle just leave it to the next cycle mate!


Ano i thought that mate. Think im going to just finish clomid and tam.

Going to do hcg next cycle. Doing short esters next at 6 -8 weeks on and same off, going to run hcg throughout cycle at 1000iu ew


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds good m333ega :thumbup1:


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

pirus said:


> Sounds good m333ega :thumbup1:


Thanks for the advice pirus


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ultra Soft said:


> Being my first cycle I don't really want to add in anything else during the cycle. Really looking for an answer of the best way to incorporate it into pct.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.


Why don't you want to run it on cycle? the are so many benefits it would be stupid not too, it will improve recovery for one thing, it will keep your testes function and improve sexual health, it helps increase CYP450 dynamics and many other things, just take a look at my sticky, waiting till your testes have shut down before doing anything about it would be madness.

Just spotted pirus post, hCG has been used successfully in lots of guys who took AAS and didn't recover, i posted an article on it only yesterday.


----------

